# EMERGENCY!!! Need homemade Colostrum Recipe



## barngirl (Aug 16, 2009)

I have no way to get the real stuff - I need a good and effective colostrum recipe - quick!

I found this one online, but wasn't sure if it's very good...your thoughts?

3c. Warm Milk (we have a Jersey cow, so it can be with all the cream)
1 Beaten Egg
1t. Cod Liver Oil
1T. Sugar

Thank you for your help.


----------



## LittleRedHen (Apr 26, 2006)

can you milk out some from your dying goat?


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

Do you have any colostrum saved from your cows?


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

That's a formula recipe, not a colostrum.


----------



## Creamers (Aug 3, 2010)

no "fake" colostrum will do, honestly. . .at least, it is rare. . .
you can buy colostrum substitute at TSC.


----------



## dosthouhavemilk (Oct 29, 2004)

This is the individual with the doe with Toxemia not the one with the water bag out for over a day.



The above recipe mimics colostrum so far as to cause the kid to pass the meconium and give them some fat for energy. Colostrum has multiple purposes. Those two can be mimicked with other things.
What the above recipe does not do is impart the much needed antibodies.
You can pick up substitutes but few actually have the maternal antibodies needed. They do the same as above with maybe a few more minerals and vitamins.
If the kids come out alive and are viable (with her due 3/5 it certainly is a push and you have a very long road ahead of you) cow's colostrum or goat's colostrum would be best. Do you know of anyone with any frozen that you could get ahold of? You would want to heat treat it of course.
I'm sorry you are having to deal with this. It is not easy.


----------



## Creamers (Aug 3, 2010)

Oh, I assumed since it is same poster - that is was the same doe.


----------



## dosthouhavemilk (Oct 29, 2004)

barngirl has a 2 year old doe with Toxemia. Not due until 3/5.
A poster from Tennessee has the doe who is a longtime in labor and has the water bag hanging for over a day.

It is questionable whether the kids in the Toxemia doe are still alive at this stage, but there are two different does in trouble at the moment.


----------



## Creamers (Aug 3, 2010)

Oh, goodness. . . I see. I though the TN water bag post was the same as this post and the C-section post. Ugh. . . I need to pay more attention.


----------



## barngirl (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks folks. I put a post up on the Toxemia page about what happened - it was a HORRID. I knew that the recipe above was not ideal, however I was going to need something and because we're having a really heavy (bad) snow storm right now, I wouldn't have been able to get out!

Anyways, thank you again for your help. Hopefully the rest of kidding season will turn out for the better.


----------



## dosthouhavemilk (Oct 29, 2004)

I'm sorry for your loss. We all have to face these difficult moments when we choose to care for the Lord's Creation so closely. Look to Him for strength and you will get through this.

When your next doe kids, or your cow calves again, please be sure to pull some extra colostrum in the first 12-24 hours to freeze so you have it on hand. It can literally be a lifesaver.


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

I understand you can pull blood and let the plasma separate and feed that for antibodies.


----------

